# Is She Frame?



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

So... I am now dieing to know if Spice is actually a frame carrier or not! I sent my form & sample out today  I know that this has come up in another thread... but any more guesses while I wait? 
I'll make a new post with pics.. wont let me attach to this one for some reason!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I will be curious to know the results of the test. There certainly is the chance, wouldn't it be something if she had a loud frame foal?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

These are the best pics of her white i could find! She has no other markings other than her Dun factor  The last 2 pics are of her sire!


----------



## Jedi (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to be ignorant, but what exactly does it mean when a horse is a frame carrier? I have heard this term used a lot before but have no idea what it means. Thanks.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I will be curious to know the results of the test. There certainly is the chance, wouldn't it be something if she had a loud frame foal?


Ok... so this may be a stupid question... but can 2 solids have a loud foal?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Jedi said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, but what exactly does it mean when a horse is a frame carrier? I have heard this term used a lot before but have no idea what it means. Thanks.


Frame is a color pattern. In its most expressed form, it makes the horse look like they were "framed". I could find pictures of frame horses...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ok... so this may be a stupid question... but can 2 solids have a loud foal?


Yep, they do happen :lol:

Two Solid quarter horses that produced loud foals are outcrops that used to only be eligible for APHA registration, but the rules have changed now.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Frame is a color pattern. In its most expressed form, it makes the horse look like they were "framed". I could find pictures of frame horses...


Jedi: The "Frame" Overo pattern is lethal in homozygous form... have you ever heard of Lethal White Foal?


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Yep, they do happen :lol:
> 
> Two Solid quarter horses that produced loud foals are outcrops that used to only be eligible for APHA registration, but the rules have changed now.


Cool when I think of cropout I just think of like abnormally large socks lol not a loud paint! I've heard of solid paints throwing loud foals when bred to regular registry, but never solid to solid! Thats neat... just another example of my ignorance lol


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

My neighbor bred her mare one time. She was one of the best mares ever and had every intention of keeping the foal. Well, she had gotten her at the mare at an auction years ago. They knew nothing of her bloodlines. They bred her a few years back and the foal was lethal white. She died soon after. The mare is fine still, now lame due to a fall, but they never bred her again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

An example of a highly expressed frame


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> My neighbor bred her mare one time. She was one of the best mares ever and had every intention of keeping the foal. Well, she had gotten her at the mare at an auction years ago. They knew nothing of her bloodlines. They bred her a few years back and the foal was lethal white. She died soon after. The mare is fine still, now lame due to a fall, but they never bred her again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats really sad  The Stallion Spice is bred to tested Negative for Frame, so im just testing Spice for fun!


----------



## Jedi (Sep 28, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> An example of a highly expressed frame


 
Thanks! I think my old horse was frame, I'll see if I can find a picture of him.



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Jedi: The "Frame" Overo pattern is lethal in homozygous form... have you ever heard of Lethal White Foal?


I can't say I have, I don't know much about colour genetics. But, I just searched it and it is very interesting and good to know. By the way, Spice is gorgeous and her foal will be too.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet Spice is frame. I love her face white, it screams frame to me every time I see it. Top high, neat, and spreading outwards. Delish!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Jedi said:


> Thanks! I think my old horse was frame, I'll see if I can find a picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I have, I don't know much about colour genetics. But, I just searched it and it is very interesting and good to know. By the way, Spice is gorgeous and her foal will be too.


Thanks Jedi, if you can find a Pic of your old horse you can certainly post it in this thread if you would like! And yes there is tons of good info on the web! Its so useful!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I bet Spice is frame. I love her face white, it screams frame to me every time I see it. Top high, neat, and spreading outwards. Delish!


Haha Chiilaa your the one who inspired me to test her!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Any horse that is a very loudly expressed frame is also carrying at least one other pattern gene. Frame feeds off of other patterns, it won't just loudly jump all over the horse by itself.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my you guys I forgot about this thread... lol guess I got a little excited. 
Drum role please..........................Spice is N/O!!! Which means she carries a hidden frame gene. The stud she is bred to is N/N so no worries.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Which means you could have a frame baby next month! Let's see, a beautiful palomino frame overo from two solids


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Which means you could have a frame baby next month! Let's see, a beautiful palomino frame overo from two solids


Haha oh wow if only! How cool would that be? or how about a dunskin frame overo? You do realize that now that we've talked about this I'll be having a solid with not a speck of white


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

But it is far too late to change what it already is 

Now if this was discussed before Spice was bred, then she would absolutely have a solid chestnut colt LOL


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> But it is far too late to change what it already is
> 
> Now if this was discussed before Spice was bred, then she would absolutely have a solid chestnut colt LOL


This is True  Goodness I cant wait.... and I thought it entirely impossible to be anymore excited!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhh!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I hate to say it... BUT IT'S NOT HIDDEN!!! LOL!!! I see it every time I look at her


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I hate to say it... BUT IT'S NOT HIDDEN!!! LOL!!! I see it every time I look at her


Haha you know what I mean  To imbeciles like me it is hidden :wink: 
So how does it feel to be outrageously knowledgeable when it comes to genetics? Do you mind if I ask how you know so much? Do you just like the topic or do you have formal education? Just curious because I think I may go to college for Cellular Biology and Equine genetics.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It feels pretty good right now, it's a good feeling to know that I was right and not barking up the wrong tree lol.

As for how I learnt - I read everything I can. It's really just a hobby for me, it would not be feasible for me to go to uni to do anything with it.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> It feels pretty good right now, it's a good feeling to know that I was right and not barking up the wrong tree lol.
> 
> As for how I learnt - I read everything I can. It's really just a hobby for me, it would not be feasible for me to go to uni to do anything with it.


Thats what sucks. It would be awesome to have a career dealing with horses, but its just not a viable option for a whole lot of people with a.) the crappy economy, and b.) the general lack of demand. haha hey I can dream right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You can dream lol. Here in Australia there is even less call for an equine geneticist :-(


----------

